# N. cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue, pictures...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I like to share few pictures with you.


































One no so blue...










And the new little guys...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Xema: I am in love with your camera lens.

Niiiice.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Lens is important, but lighting is the secret...

Thanks for your comment quite appreciated.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

By the way... I propose use a new name for this shrimp, BIS (Blue Ice Shrimp)


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder where he got that lens? Hehehe 

Awesome pics. Yes lighting is the secret indeed.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Xema said:


> By the way... I propose use a new name for this shrimp, BIS (Blue Ice Shrimp)


Good name. These shrimp look like they belong in one of those new gum commercials or something.

_"New 'Blue Ice' from Wrigley's will keep your mouth so winter fresh.. even these shrimp love it."_

They've got cool looking eyes too.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

few more pictures...


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice shrimp! Xema! What's the genera of the shrimp? I'm new to this.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

sayshrimp said:


> Nice shrimp! Xema! What's the generia of the shrimp? I'm new to this.


Thanks for your comment, genera is _Neocaridina_.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, which one is it? wild form?


----------

